# Blatant Ad



## Stache (May 17, 2008)

Well maybe not....

I am the volunteer gear truck driver for the Great Big FANY Ride.

That's Five hundred miles Across NY.

If any of you are serious road riders and want to enjoy an extremely well run tour then I suggest you check it out at www.FANYride.com


----------

